# Rescue dog runs away



## brians08 (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a specific dog training problem. 
We recently adopted (rescued) a 2 yr old Shi-Tzu/mix. The problem is that she will almost always run off if not leashed. Not run far, we usually can catch her 2-3 blocks away but we are worried about her getting away and getting into trouble.
Now for the full background:
She came from owners who were forced to get rid of dogs because they had more than the city allowed. She had puppies when we got her but they are adopted now. When she had puppies she was sent to a barn so some neglect there. Vet said this was her second litter. Not fixed yet but scheduled in a couple of weeks.
The running away is confusing because she is soooo affectionate, cuddly, and comes when called inside the house. 
When she runs off, calling and chasing her makes her run faster. The only way to catch her is to follow at a distance and slowly catch up to her when she gets distracted by something. 
Is this something she will grow out of or will we always have to watch her like a hawk when a door opens?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You will have to train her to not run out the door plus train her to come to you when you call. For right now cobble up some sort of double door like at most dog parks so you can have one closed at all times plus have her on leash when not in a securely enclosed area.I have an 8' long 3.5' wide front hall so put a gate across the end away from the front door. A neighbor put a gate across the 5' wide front stoop to keep dogs in as they sit on the stoop. And it is entirely possible you will always have to watch for her, some dogs are never reliable off leash.
'


----------



## brians08 (Sep 7, 2018)

I must be remembering a post in a different forum but someone suggested putting up a run line and practice calling her and giving treats for coming when called. 
That sounds like the best bet for a long term solution.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Look up Susan Garrett's "recallers." My trainer ran a class a while back based on those principles and dang if it wasn't highly effective. I can now call my very prey-driven dog off wildlife, even. 

I think if you do a search on this forum you'll find that teaching recall has been discussed a lot already - might glean useful information from previous threads on the subject.


----------

